# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Alimoche en Monfragüe.

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo me acerqué a Monfragüe y en el sitio conocido por el Salto del Gitano, divisé a lo lejos, en el roquedo de enfrente, algo que me pareció que podía ser un alimoche, que volaba entre un montón de buitres leonados. Los alimoches son aves rapaces de la misma familia que los buitres (accipitridae), aunque de mucho menos tamaño (su peso es de unos dos kilos, su longitud entre 55 y 70 centímetros, y su envergadura de entre 1'5 y 1'7 metros,  frente a los 7-11 kilos, 95-110 centímetros y 230-265 centímetros de los buitres leonados, respectivamente).

La mala suerte hizo que llevara montado un objetivo de 200 mm, por lo que las fotos que hice tienen muy poca calidad, ya que he tenido que recortarlas mucho. De todas formas, os las voy a subir, y si consideráis que no se trataba de un alimoche, no dudéis en sacarme del error. Aquí las tenéis:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Nos traes unas fotografías excelentes y nos das a conocer innumerables aves, que particularmente no conocía.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Bueno otro más para la colección!!
Efectivamente es un alimoche!!
No me he dado un paseo por la wiki, pero creo recordar que no hay muchas zonas de ésta ave por la península...
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines no te preocupes por la calidad, incluso así son una maravilla, no todo el mundo puede decir que ha visto un alimoche.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

He estado buscando en la red (no lo he encontrado) el vídeo de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente en su programa El hombre y la tierra en que nos mostraba como un alimoche creo que joven, y criado en Europa, trataba de romper con piedras que cogía con el pico un falso huevo de avestruz a base de tirar las piedras sobre él, hasta conseguir romperlo para conseguir su alimento. Con este experimento demostraba que existía una memoria genética en estas aves, ya que el joven alimoche, criado en Europa en cautividad, no podía haber aprendido a romper los huevos de avestruz.

Después de contaros la batallita, que seguro que los más mayores del foro recordáis, me encantaría que si alguno de vosotros encontrara el vídeo lo subiera en este hilo para que los más jóvenes pudieran disfrutar de él. Naturalmente citando la fuente.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo lo recuerdo perfectamente, era un experimento como lo ha relatado Los terrines, lo que hace la edad. 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas noches.
> 
> He estado buscando en la red (no lo he encontrado) el vídeo de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente en su programa El hombre y la tierra en que nos mostraba como un alimoche creo que joven, y criado en Europa, trataba de romper con piedras que cogía con el pico un falso huevo de avestruz a base de tirar las piedras sobre él, hasta conseguir romperlo para conseguir su alimento. Con este experimento demostraba que existía una memoria genética en estas aves, ya que el joven alimoche, criado en Europa en cautividad, no podía haber aprendido a romper los huevos de avestruz.
> 
> Después de contaros la batallita, que seguro que los más mayores del foro recordáis, me encantaría que si alguno de vosotros encontrara el vídeo lo subiera en este hilo para que los más jóvenes pudieran disfrutar de él. Naturalmente citando la fuente.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Prueba aquí: http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...e-y-la-tierra/

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Luján.

Siguiendo la pista que me das he encontrado un vídeo en esa página de RTVE con el título de El buitre sabio, del que os voy a poner el enlace, pero que a mí no se me abre, que creo que se trata del del alimoche y el huevo de avestruz. Aquí tenéis el enlace, ya me contaréis si podéis ver el vídeo:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...-sin-felix&s4=

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias, Luján.
> 
> Siguiendo la pista que me das he encontrado un vídeo en esa página de RTVE con el título de El buitre sabio, del que os voy a poner el enlace, pero que a mí no se me abre, que creo que se trata del del alimoche y el huevo de avestruz. Aquí tenéis el enlace, ya me contaréis si podéis ver el vídeo:
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/e...-sin-felix&s4=
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


A mi se me abre perfectamente. ¿Has comrpobado que tienes el plugin de Adobe Flash Player?

----------


## perdiguera

Lo estoy viendo en este momento sin problemas.
Efectivamente es el alimoche el que rompía el huevo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estupendo, me alegro que lo veáis, yo salgo ahora de viaje, y cuando vuelva el sábado trataré de verlo.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Retomo este hilo, confirmando que pude ver el famoso vídeo del alimoche rompiendo el huevo falsos de avestruz.  El domingo tomé estas fotos de otro alimoche en Monfragüe, en la zona de la Portilla del Tiétar (en la primera se puede ver que lleva algo en el pico, pobablemente algún pequeño animal muerto para alimentar a los polluelos que debe tener en el cercano nido):















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una maravilla Los terrines, gracias.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de alimoches que tomé el domingo 3 de junio en Monfragüe; podéis ver algunos en vuelo y otros en el nido, a mucha distancia:



















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado domingo en el salto del gitano; como siempre, el alimoche se encontraba muy lejos, en la orilla de enfrente:











Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos que hice el pasado 15 de marzo en el mirador del Puerto de la serrana:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

Jonasino (06-jun-2015),NoRegistrado (22-mar-2014),santy (24-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Buenas fotos si señor, imagino que no tiene que ser muy fácil verlos. Que envidia.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

He estado un par de días en Monfragüe y he tenido una experiencia que voy a compartir con vosotros: una carroñada vista desde un hide, donde he podido hacer muchas fotos, empezando por estas de unos alimoches:











¿Os acordáis del vídeo de Rodríguez de la Fuente con el huevo de avestruz?





Aunque no pudo con el huevo de avestruz, se comió el de gallina, ved la prueba:



Los inmaduros tienen un plumaje más oscuro:



Aquí, junto a un buitre negro.



Espero que os haya gustado, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (07-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (07-jun-2015),HUESITO (07-jun-2015),Jonasino (06-jun-2015),perdiguera (07-jun-2015),willi (07-jun-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Muy buenas fotos, menuda máquina debes de tener!

----------

Los terrines (07-jun-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, pa llorar.
Muchas gracias, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (07-jun-2015)

----------

